# I FOUND ANOTHER TEXAS 3 RIVERS * FULLY EMBOSSED BOTTLE .



## GRACE ABOUND (May 18, 2021)

This Is A Beautiful Texas Bottle .The Bottle Has Livingston Texas Min. Contents 8 Oz. 3 RIVERS * Embossed On Bottom Side .The Type Of Content .Unknown Probally  Soda Water O Some Type .The Bottle Has A Chip On The Bottom Plate .Shown In Photo . Livingston Is A Small  East Texas Town . The Bottle Maybe For Sale Later . Love And Peace .Grace Abounds


----------



## RCO (May 18, 2021)

it does have a neat pattern design to it , typical of soda bottles used in the 20's or 30's


----------



## nhpharm (May 19, 2021)

Very nice 3 Rivers bottle.  Definitely a Texas thing...when I moved to Texas I was puzzled by the fascination with 3 Rivers stuff...once you leave Texas the fact that it is 3 Rivers means nothing to most people.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 19, 2021)

Great art deco GRACE ABOUND. Thanks for posting the pictures.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (May 19, 2021)

RCO said:


> it does have a neat pattern design to it , typical of soda bottles used in the 20's or 30's


Thanks For The Come Back And Information R.C.O.





nhpharm said:


> Very nice 3 Rivers bottle.  Definitely a Texas thing...when I moved to Texas I was puzzled by the fascination with 3 Rivers stuff...once you leave Texas the fact that it is 3 Rivers means nothing to most people.c


You Are Right .Most People Who Live in Texas Never Heard of 3 Rivers * Bottles   Either. They Haven't Had Their Festival In Two Years Because of the Covid 19. Just a Small Town In Texas That Once Made bottles And Ball Bought Them Out . Grace abounds


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (May 19, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Great art deco GRACE ABOUND. Thanks for posting the pictures.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thanks For the come back .Glad to see You are Up and running. Grace abounds .


----------

